# 10 gallon plant lighting...Brains fried!



## meximan (Oct 27, 2012)

Ive decided to add some plants to my ten gallon to help control my tap water Nitrates ect..

Im just thinking of doing some anacharis, maybe java moss or dwarf hairgrass.

The crappy hood I have for my tank doesnt have a tube bulb but a 6" screw in bulb, so it needs to go.

my gf works for petsmart and i saw they had a marineland LED setup for around 40 dollars, thats sits on the glass top. On marinelands web page is said its around 300 lumens?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11000158&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Not sure if this would be adequate for plant growth.

OR if i should just get a t8 hood and use some 8-10k t8 coralightbulbs petsmart also sells..

Any suggestions?


----------

